# Anbonjo HRL Painted Daisy ~ babies soon!



## lilhill (Nov 16, 2010)

Daisy is bred to Pecan Hollow C Tiber and these will be the first kids on the ground here from that buck.  Daisy has produced some awesome kids, some of whom have done really well in the show ring.






The next one due is PromisedLand RB Fiona who is bred to SGM Faith's Revelation.  Maybe with these two does freshening, I will finally be able to get my baby fix!


----------



## helmstead (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## lilhill (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks, Kate.  I hope those crossed fingers are for does.  I am so ready for baby goats bouncing off the walls now.  Seems like it's been forever since I had babies to love on ... and it's only been about 3 or 4 months.  I'm addicted to babies?


----------



## RedStickLA (Nov 16, 2010)

Both are pretty girls Sandie.  Praying for easy kiddings and healthy babies for you! AND lots of PINK, PINK, PINK!


----------



## warthog (Nov 16, 2010)

Lovely goats,  for doelings.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Nov 16, 2010)

Good Luck!!


----------



## lilhill (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks!  I've got everything ready so it's all up to the girls now.  CRAP!  I forgot to take the Doe's Code of Honor off the barn wall!


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice looking girls! Good luck!


----------



## lilhill (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## helmstead (Nov 16, 2010)

lilhill said:
			
		

> CRAP!  I forgot to take the Doe's Code of Honor off the barn wall!


Aw, they already know it...it's taught to the doelings in-utero!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Nov 16, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> lilhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe when my girls turn and talk to their bellies during early labor THIS is what they're saying.


----------



## lilhill (Nov 17, 2010)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> helmstead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that's when they tell them.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Nov 17, 2010)

Tiber is drop dead gorgeous!  Very nice.


----------



## lilhill (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you!  We found him at CapraKoza Farm in NE Tennessee.  We'd been looking for a nice Pecan Hollow buck to bring into our lines and grabbed him when we had the chance.


----------



## helmstead (Nov 24, 2010)

Sandie...are you looking at Turkey Day babies or what?!   Update please


----------



## lilhill (Nov 24, 2010)

Nope, not on her.   Fiona is in the kidding stall and barn cam.  Daisy has been messing with me ... her first breeding would have produced kids this week.  Day 150 is tomorrow.  But no evidence of udder getting any fuller nor softening ligs so I kicked her back out into the doe pasture.  Her next due date is February 8th.  She just wanted some extra pampering because Fiona was getting it.


----------



## helmstead (Nov 24, 2010)

Well Feb 8th is my birthday...it's a lucky day!!  At least you have one gearing up!


----------



## lilhill (Nov 24, 2010)

Then if she has a doeling, I'll have to name her Kate!


----------



## helmstead (Nov 24, 2010)

lilhill said:
			
		

> Then if she has a doeling, I'll have to name her Kate!


  A lucky day AND an awesome name haha


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Nov 24, 2010)




----------

